
What a hermit crab named Nigel taught me about death and parenting - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/01/03/what-hermit-crab-named-nigel-taught-me-about-death-parenting/
======
luxuryballs
99% this thing didn’t actually die but was simply molting, it can appear dead
for 4-8 weeks! I wonder how many of these poor creatures wake up in a
landfill.

